# Water/meth consumption on road course



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

How much water/meth solution I should expect to use in an Audi 1.8 turbo motor (3.5 gph calculated nozzle size) running in a road course track day environment? Anyone have experience with this use?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

It really depends on if you have a progressive controller or not and also where/when in boost you choose to inject or spray.

I choose to start the spray at 6-7PSI and full spray by 11-12PSI with my devils own kit. I use the DO3 nozzle from devils own 3GPH. I can burn through my windsheild washer tank in about in less than a half hour if I am really pushing it... Always bring extra! :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

exactly.. I was running monticello roadcourse with my snow performance stage 2. 

2 nozzles
60cc and 175cc 

start spray 5psi
max spray 15psi

my 3L windshield reservoir light would just come on at the end of the session as I was making the final lap. I'm going to be upping the nozzle size so 5.5L tank here I come ...


----------

